# 3 month old puppy Southern Albany County, NY



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

The family of this little girl is going through a divorce and she needs a new home. I went to see her and she is a typical sweet playful 3 month old. PM me for full details.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sorry do not know what's going on but I can't get the photo to come up!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

EJQ, your PM box is full


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG she is adorable!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Look at the size of those paws!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

PM me. your box is full.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

PM me as well, Mailbox still full


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just look ay those big feet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Has this puppy been adopted?


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomHas this puppy been adopted?


Good question.... I know of a potential adopter looking for a young female..


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Hello everyone - well I have called the owner everyday since a couple of days after I first saw the puppy. I have not gotten a response so I don't know what is going on at this time!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well, I spoke to the owner today - the puppy already has a new home - sorry!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bummer, she is just what I am looking for. Sorry to have missed out on taking her in but glad she has found a home


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: EJQWell, I spoke to the owner today - the puppy already has a new home - sorry!


I'm glad she found a home!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

glad she found a home- what a cutie!


----------

